# A Little Christmas Cheer!



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

T'was 6 sleeps before Christmas, and all through the town, people wore masks, that covered their frown. The frown had begun way back in the spring when a global pandemic changed everything. They called it corona, but unlike the beer, It didn’t bring good times, it didn’t bring cheer. Airplanes were grounded, travel was banned. Borders were closed across air, sea, and land. As the world entered lock down to flatten the curve, the economy halted, and folks lost their nerve. From March to July we rode the first wave, people stayed home, they tried to behave. When summer emerged the lock down was lifted, but away from caution, many folks drifted. Now it’s December and cases are spiking, wave two has arrived, much to our disliking. It’s true that this year has had sadness a-plenty, we’ll never forget the year 2020. And just ‘round the corner - The holiday season, but why be merry? Is there even one reason? To decorate the house and put up the tree, who will see it, no one but me. But outside my window, the snow gently falls, and I think to myself, let’s deck the halls! So, I gather the ribbon, The garland, and bows, as I play those old carols, my happiness grows. Christmas is not canceled and neither is hope. If we lean on each other, I know we can cope...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2020)

Amen to that . Merry Christmas Ray .


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Amen to that . Merry Christmas Ray .



Merry Christmas Rich, and stay safe!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

Just awesome RAY! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Just awesome RAY! Merry Christmas!



Here's wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas Travis, stay safe! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> stay safe!


Ray , if I stay any safer , I'll need to buy another scale . Stand on both and add the numbers together !


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Ray , if I stay any safer , I'll need to buy another scale . Stand on both and add the numbers together !



Year Rich, I stepped on the scale a couple weeks back only to realize I'd rejoined The 200 Club. I went on a Vortex chicken leg and fish diet for a couple of weeks and lost a easy five, then Jan started making chocolate chip cookies and muffins. It's never easy!


----------



## Princeau99 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ray, merry Christmas and thanks for all the posting you do.
I do have one question, am I the only one who doesn't see the links? They all appear broken.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2020)

Princeau99 said:


> Ray, merry Christmas and thanks for all the posting you do.
> I do have one question, am I the only one who doesn't see the links? They all appear broken.



No pics here either.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2020)

images no worky for me either


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> images no worky for me either



We dont have the secret code I guess


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2020)

That about sums it up... Did you write that ??


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ray, great words, that ring true.  I'm not seeing the images or links either.  Thanks for the poem, that works well even without the images.  I would like to thank you for all of your postings during the year also.  They're very therapeutic, and very appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

That was a nice poem that rings true. All my married life, we decorated and put up the tree, the weekend after Thanksgiving. 
It was tough getting in the spirit this year, and the tree just went up today. Merry Christmas All...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2020)

Great poem Ray!  Its been a real lousy year, but that's no reason to throw in the towel.  Maybe I'm just the eternal optimist, but I tend to always believe that things will eventually work out OK and that we'll survive--so far, so good.
Miss Linda and I got all decked out in snow gear and  went out Sunday to get our own tree (the $50 trees they were selling in town wouldn't have even have made a decent fire).  Decorated it and the house Monday, and picked up my step-daughter and grandson in Calgary today.  
We're going to have a quiet, but happy Christmas, and damn the plague.
Merry Christmas, Ray, to you and yours.
Gary
BTW, no pics for me either.


----------

